# Pandora blank screen



## ccpetersen (Sep 28, 2015)

After the last update the Pandora app just gets me a blue screen with the name "Pandora on the upper left of the screen. No icons.

Anyone else see this?

SOLVED: a reboot seems to have cleared it up. Not sure why.


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

Same for me, reboot fixed.


----------



## JohnnyO (Nov 3, 2002)

Similar problem here. After a reboot, it'll work for a while. If I come back the next day, after I select Pandora, I get a blank screen. Rebooting will fix it, but only for a while. If I leave Pandora to watch TiVo recordings, and then come back to try TiVo the next day, it is no longer working.

I'm on a Basic Roamio with software version 20.5.6.RC14-USA-6-846.

I'm a pretty regular user of Pandora, and this is a fairly recent (last couple of weeks) issue.

John


----------



## DVRMike (Aug 30, 2013)

JohnnyO said:


> Similar problem here. After a reboot, it'll work for a while. If I come back the next day, after I select Pandora, I get a blank screen. Rebooting will fix it, but only for a while. If I leave Pandora to watch TiVo recordings, and then come back to try TiVo the next day, it is no longer working.
> 
> I'm on a Basic Roamio with software version 20.5.6.RC14-USA-6-846.
> 
> ...


I had this same problem. I fixed it by logging out of my Pandora account and then logging back in.


----------



## Ladd Morse (Feb 21, 2002)

Just for adding a data point, I too have had the "blank screen" problem for the last few weeks. No Pandora logo, no spinning circle telling me to wait, just a black screen. Rebooting the Roamio solves the Pandora problem for a a few days, but the problem always returns. And rebooting the Roamio is a bit of a pain. 

I'll try rebooting, then logging out and back in again to see if that helps.


----------



## nv_flyfisher (Feb 13, 2006)

Ladd Morse said:


> Just for adding a data point, I too have had the "blank screen" problem for the last few weeks. No Pandora logo, no spinning circle telling me to wait, just a black screen. Rebooting the Roamio solves the Pandora problem for a a few days, but the problem always returns. And rebooting the Roamio is a bit of a pain.
> 
> I'll try rebooting, then logging out and back in again to see if that helps.


Another data point: Same issue here for about the same duration. A reboot solves the problem temporarily. I was unable to log out of Pandora, though, so I'm unable to test that theory.

UPDATE: I was able to log out and back into my Pandora account after a second Roamio reboot. I'll report back with the results in a day or three.


----------



## JohnnyO (Nov 3, 2002)

Yes, next time it dies, I'll try logging out and back in. Last night it died, so I restarted the TiVo, and used Pandora for a bit, then watched some recorded shows. Today I watched Youtube for a while (Space-X launch), then 20 minutes of TV, and now am listening to Pandora successfully.


----------



## nv_flyfisher (Feb 13, 2006)

Issue still exists 24 hours after restart and logout of/login into Pandora account.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

I haven't seen this yet on our Roamio Pro, but I usually only use it on the weekends while browsing the Internet. I just launched it since I'm working from home today and got a little odd video glitch initially while it launched but it came up OK otherwise and is playing.

Scott


----------



## JohnnyO (Nov 3, 2002)

JohnnyO said:


> Yes, next time it dies, I'll try logging out and back in.


Problem reared its ugly head again. The reboot work around is OK, but takes a few minutes and would be a real pain if you needed to restart while something good was being recorded.

The suggestion above to log out of Pandora doesn't work for this issue because you already have to be in the Pandora App to log out. My TiVo goes to the black screen the moment I select Pandora from the Music & Photos menu.

Since it doesn't happen right away, I'd say it feels like a memory leak in the Pandora App. I'm not sure if there is any way to display memory usage information on the TiVo.

This is very repeatable. Is there a good way to log a bug with TiVo?

John


----------



## JohnnyO (Nov 3, 2002)

JohnnyO said:


> Problem reared its ugly head again.


Today's variant:

I was listening to Pandora via TiVo, and the Pandora audio (which I route to a receiver) went quiet. The floating image of the album cover continued to float around, but by looking at the display on the receiver, I knew the Pandora App had died again.

(On my receiver, when you first switch to a new input or new program, the audio stream is analyzed, and the display changes if it is Dolby Digital, or 5.1, or just stereo. When Pandora dies, the display keeps flipping through options as it can no longer "read" the stream to determine what the source is sending.)

Sigh.

John


----------



## mitchellreed (Jan 10, 2011)

Another person with the problem. A reboot fixed it for me also.


----------



## JohnnyO (Nov 3, 2002)

The problem continues. I've switched to using my AppleTV to listen to their radio service until this problem is resolved.

I've opened a case with TiVo. We'll see if they can offer any advice.


----------



## swilson317 (Sep 1, 2010)

I too am having the same issue. I successfully connected to Pandora with my TV and my Bluray Disc Player, so I knew it wasn't a Pandora issue. I'm not willing to constantly reboot my Roamio...even as a workaround. @TIVO...there are several people posting this with issue. PLEASE FIX IT!!

Thanks, Steve


----------



## a68oliver (Jul 15, 2000)

I am having the same problem. A reboot temporarily fixes it, but I have to wait to a time when I am not recording something important on the Tivo. Sometimes I will be listening to Pandora and it will go quiet. If I go back to the main screen, it will show a box that it is "loading" . However, it never finishes loading. I haven't tried the logout strategy yet.

I think this problem started shortly after the last software update.


----------



## JohnnyO (Nov 3, 2002)

swilson317 said:


> @TIVO...there are several people posting this with issue. PLEASE FIX IT!!


As this isn't an official support channel for TiVo, please open a case with them so it can get logged. I did this a few weeks ago, and one of there responses to me was, "well it can't be a very common problem - we don't have many similar trouble tickets..."

The more tickets they get, the more likely they are to get it fixed. I suppose it might be of value to put pressure on Pandora too:

https://support.tivo.com/CreateCaseFromSupport

http://help.pandora.com/customer/portal/articles/24504-tivo-setup

Thanks,

John


----------



## JohnnyO (Nov 3, 2002)

Just a note to say that Pandora has been working properly on my Roamio for the last few weeks. I'm currently on 20.5.9.RC15-USA-6-846. When I reported the problem earlier, I was on 20.5.6.

I'm not sure if it started working due to something changing with my TiVo software (likely), or if this was something at the head-end, but either way, I'm happy!

John


----------

